# Candied Pumpkin Seeds



## Mai (Oct 23, 2002)

Candied Pumpkin Seeds 

I saw this recipe on another site and made them tonight. They were really good.

2 cups pumpkin seeds 
1/2 Tbsp. molasses 
1/2 tsp cinnamon 
1/4 tsp ginger 
1/8 tsp cayenne pepper 
pinch of ground cloves 
pinch of allspice 
pinch of nutmeg 
1/2 cup sugar 
1/4 cup water 

Preheat oven 450 degrees. Clean, wash and dry pumpkin seeds with paper towels. Spread seeds out on a ungreased baking sheet. Roast 5-7 minutes, stir twice during roasting. Cool. 
Spray another baking sheet with cooking spray and set aside. 
Mix together molasses and spices and set aside. 
In a small saucepan combine sugar and water. Cook over meduim heat until sugar dissolves. Continue to boil to 300 degrees. Remove from heat immediately. Stir in molasses and spices. Stir in seeds and stir just to coat. Quickly spread onto prepared baking sheet. Let cool. Break into pieces. Makes 2 cups. 

Note: I doubled the recipe and they came out fine.


----------

